# How do you know if your husband is committed?



## loveandmarriage (Aug 8, 2008)

About a month ago I found out that my husband was having an emotional affair. I was wondering from the people who have experienced infidelity in their relationship:

*How do know if WS is committed to making the marriage work?*​


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Whether on not your spouse is committed to the marriage can only be assessed by communication and by their actions. Your husband must discontinue all contact with TOW and reengage with you. The two of you must communicate to clearly understand where the marriage is, where you each want it to be and what needs to happen for you to get there. I know it gets over touted on this board but The Five Languages of Love is a great source for better understanding the needs of each partner in feeling loved. Good luck.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

I know he is committed at this point because:
We talk a lot more about how we are feeling and spend a lot more time together
He lives open book (doesn't hide email/phone/etc)
He dotes on me 
He has shown true remorse
We both have discussed and actively address the issues within our marriage that led up to that point
He would be crazy not to (translation...I did some work to feel better about myself  )


----------

